# gentoo off line

## wzurawski

Szanowni Panowie w jaki sposób zapewnić możliwość synchronizacji drzewa portage oraz ewentualną aktualizację oprogramowania i jego doinstalowywanie w przypadku serwera, który nie może być podłączony do Internetu?

Projektowany jest system oparty na LTSP więc jeżeli macie jakieś sugestie to z góry dziękuję.

----------

## gexcite

Przygotuj klona owego systemu. W ustawieniach klona włączasz budowanie paczek binarnych. Podczas aktualizacji klona będą budowane paczki binarne. W następnej kolejności aktualizujesz produkcyjny serwer korzystając ze zbudowanych paczek binarnych. Sama aktualizacja serwera produkcyjnego poleci bardzo szybko. Można też zsynchronizować rsync'em, ale trzeba przemyśleć, czego nie synchronizować, bo można sobie kuku zrobić. Ja metodą rsynca aktualizuję stacje robocze. Serwery aktualizuję z paczek binarnych. Sprawdza się.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *wzurawski wrote:*   

> Szanowni Panowie w jaki sposób zapewnić możliwość synchronizacji drzewa portage oraz ewentualną aktualizację oprogramowania i jego doinstalowywanie w przypadku serwera, który nie może być podłączony do Internetu?
> 
> Projektowany jest system oparty na LTSP więc jeżeli macie jakieś sugestie to z góry dziękuję.

 

Paczki jak wyżej napisane, może serwerek pobierać binarne z innej maszyny.

Jest tylko jeden problem, mianowicie Gentoo po instalacji przykładowo serwera Mysql nie uruchamia go ani nie restartuje.

Trzeba to zrobić albo ręcznie, albo jakimś skryptem, który to zrobi automatycznie, uruchamianym np przez Crona.

Sprawa druga:

Nie ma zbyt prostego i bezpiecznego sposobu na aktualizację kernela bez restartu systemu.

 Jest co prawda mechanizm kexec, ale jakby spojrzeć w dokumentację np projektu grsecurity, to widać, że zabawy z kexec niosą duże niebezpieczeństwo dla systemu, dlatego lepiej zrobić aktualizację kernela i  zrestartować serwer.

Portage nie pakuje skompilowanego kernela do paczki tbz2, dlatego trzeba najlepiej zbudować jajo ze wszystkimi potrzebnymi modułami wbudowanymi statycznie, wyłączyć ładowanie zewn modułów, i kopiować tylko vmlinuz, a restart serwera na nowym jaju ustawić np na 3 w nocy.

Z powodu znajdowanych ciągle błędów nowe jajo serwery dostają średnio nie rzadziej niż raz na dwa tygodnie,

 a czasami co trzy dni.  :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

